# Rabbits need a home in UK



## bellatrix (Apr 20, 2006)

I have 2 beautiful bunnies that are in need of a new home 

Mork is a black dutch. He is a bit nippy but has improoved SOOO muchsince i got him. He now enjoys being picked up and cuddled. 

Miffy is a large albino lop. She is nervous of people but she is imrooving every day and will soon be very cuddley. 

Both of these bunnies had a bad start in life. Mork was dumped with hisbrother when he was only a baby. When hewas takentothe RSPCA where i volunteer, his brother was taken away and he was putin a cage all alone. Then, because he was grumpy, he was going to beput to sleep if I hadnt taken him back to my house.

The same thing happened to miffy. She was found in a cardboard box with12 other rabbits. She was difficult to pick up and was scared of peopleso the RSPCA was going to put her to sleep as well. Since i have gother home she has showed no agression towards me at all. 

I am trying to bond them together but I have not been sucessful yet. 

I love these rabbits so much but I will not have the space for them inwinter when they get moved inside. Does anyone know someone who couldbe interested. 
I live in East Yorkshire, U.K. You can contact me on[email protected]


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 20, 2006)

They sound wonderful. I wish I could help out. I hope you have some luck soon

Jan


----------



## BACI (Apr 20, 2006)

*Wish I lived closer.* The albino lopsounds unique and cute. Is there anyway the humane society could stilladvertise them with you as a host home?


----------



## naturestee (Apr 20, 2006)

*BACI wrote:*


> *Wish I lived closer.* The albino lop sounds unique andcute. Is there anyway the humane society could still advertise themwith you as a host home?



Rabbit Rehome lets you do that. I had actually pm'ed herabout that. Silly me, I should have posted it so more peoplewould know about it.

Rabbit Rehome is like a UK Petfinder for rabbits. Individualscan also list rabbits for adoption. There are also carearticles and other resources on the website.

http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk/


----------



## BACI (Apr 21, 2006)

across the states though? I figured you could not adopt out of the US?:imstupid I will keep reading it,


----------



## bellatrix (Apr 21, 2006)

I allready put them on rabbit re-home. I havebeen going round putting them on all the rabbit forums I can findhoping someone will rehome them. I will miss them when they go though


----------



## bellatrix (Apr 21, 2006)

Buy the way my email adress is [email protected] (without the www.) lol


----------



## BACI (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks, I sent you an email. Kept trying tofigure out the other one. Keep meupdated/images/emoticons/wink.gif


----------

